# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  СОФТ-БАЛАНС Трактиръ

## Yotun

*Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 2.0", релиз 2.0.65.11 от 04.02.2016*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СТАНДАРТ | ПРОФ

Вылеченный cf:
СТАНДАРТ | ПРОФ

*Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0", релиз 3.0.43.101 от 10.02.2016*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СТАНДАРТ | ПРОФ

Вылеченный cf:
СТАНДАРТ | ПРОФ

*Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Front-Office v3", релиз 3.0.27.1 от 13.09.2015*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
БИЗНЕС | ПРЕМИУМ

Вылеченный cf:
БИЗНЕС | ПРЕМИУМ

*Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4", релиз 4.0.5.3 от 25.12.2015*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

Разблокированы все модули:
- Базовый
- Маркетинг
- Сеть заведений
- Персонал
- Гостеприимство
- Кухня
- Доставка
- Тарифы и абонементы
- Отель
- Инвентаризация и алкоголь

*Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Head-Office", релиз 1.0.37.08 от 18.02.2016*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

*Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Management", релиз 1.0.07.02 от 20.02.2016*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

Модуль "Сеть заведений" не работает из-за ошибки разработчиков

*Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Nano", релиз 1.0.7.3 от 31.12.2015*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

P.S. Лечение выкладывается исключительно в ознакомительных целях, если вам понравилась конфигурация, купите её

---------- Post added at 02:07 ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 ----------

Для работы вылеченных конфигураций необходимо воспользоваться мастером поиска ключей с любыми настройками

----------

alex125it (22.02.2016), daboogie (29.10.2016), Glob (27.02.2019), imams (26.02.2016), Necro2000 (04.05.2018), NLObP (23.02.2016), Petruxa75rus (09.04.2016), primaserver (22.02.2016), ravenrockman (28.02.2018), StalkerAkella (04.04.2016), vindm77 (29.05.2020)

----------


## NLObP

А у Трактира Нано так же как в оригинале максимум 2 пользователя?

----------


## Yotun

> А у Трактира Нано так же как в оригинале максимум 2 пользователя?


Без ограничений

----------


## NLObP

Отлично :good:

----------


## Yotun

*СОФТ-БАЛАНС*

*Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0", релиз 3.0.43.123 от 26.02.2016*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СТАНДАРТ | ПРОФ

Вылеченный cf:
СТАНДАРТ | ПРОФ

*Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4", релиз 4.0.6.1 от 29.02.2016*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

Разблокированы все модули:
- Базовый
- Маркетинг
- Сеть заведений
- Персонал
- Гостеприимство
- Кухня
- Доставка
- Тарифы и абонементы
- Отель
- Инвентаризация и алкоголь

Для работы вылеченных конфигураций необходимо воспользоваться мастером поиска ключей с любыми настройками

P.S. Лечение выкладывается исключительно в ознакомительных целях, если вам понравилась конфигурация, купите её

----------

NLObP (01.03.2016), Petruxa75rus (09.04.2016)

----------


## Yotun

*СОФТ-БАЛАНС*

*Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Nano", релиз 1.0.8.1 от 01.03.2016*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

Для работы вылеченных конфигураций необходимо воспользоваться мастером поиска ключей с любыми настройками

P.S. Лечение выкладывается исключительно в ознакомительных целях, если вам понравилась конфигурация, купите её

----------

OLEG_B (02.03.2016), Petruxa75rus (09.04.2016), ValToDas (23.06.2016)

----------


## Yotun

*СОФТ-БАЛАНС*

*Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4", релиз 4.0.6.2 от 03.03.2016*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

Разблокированы все модули:
- Базовый
- Маркетинг
- Сеть заведений
- Персонал
- Гостеприимство
- Кухня
- Доставка
- Тарифы и абонементы
- Отель
- Инвентаризация и алкоголь

Для работы вылеченных конфигураций необходимо воспользоваться мастером поиска ключей с любыми настройками

P.S. Лечение выкладывается исключительно в ознакомительных целях, если вам понравилась конфигурация, купите её

----------

Petruxa75rus (09.04.2016)

----------


## Yotun

*СОФТ-БАЛАНС*

*Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4", релиз 4.0.6.4 от 25.03.2016*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

Разблокированы все модули:
- Базовый
- Маркетинг
- Сеть заведений
- Персонал
- Гостеприимство
- Кухня
- Доставка
- Тарифы и абонементы
- Отель
- Инвентаризация и алкоголь

Для работы вылеченных конфигураций необходимо воспользоваться мастером поиска ключей с любыми настройками

P.S. Лечение выкладывается исключительно в ознакомительных целях, если вам понравилась конфигурация, купите её

----------

Petruxa75rus (09.04.2016)

----------


## StalkerAkella

Yotun, а на Трактиръ: Head-Office документации нет случаем?

----------


## Yotun

В полном дистрибутиве есть пара пдф-ок. Ссылки я давал выше

----------

andyrk (23.12.2016)

----------


## StalkerAkella

пардон, проглядел в архиве мимо них

----------


## Yotun

> пардон, проглядел в архиве мимо них


Бывает )

----------


## Иен

Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Management", релиз 1.0.07.02 от 20.02.2016 при загрузке каталогов из FO4 не проводит номенклатуру и появляется сообщение об отсутствии ключа защиты, хота в настройках есть! Видимо отучен не полностью

----------


## Yotun

> Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Management", релиз 1.0.07.02 от 20.02.2016 при загрузке каталогов из FO4 не проводит номенклатуру и появляется сообщение об отсутствии ключа защиты, хота в настройках есть! Видимо отучен не полностью


Досконально всё проверить у меня нет ни сил, ни возможности, основной функционал проверялся.

Есть более свежая версия конфигурации, но по определённым причинам лечения больше не будет

----------


## s-zaskaleta

Привет сможешь скинуть CF Трактиръ: Front-Office v4 и леченый тоже szaskaleta@gmail.com СПАСИБО

----------


## kap29_11_90

Простите может я недалекий. Ссылки пишут фаел удален. Буду оч благодарен за "Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0" последнего имеющегося релиза! kap29_11_90@mail.ru Спасибо.

----------


## SkaBoy

Присоединяюсь к последнему посту! 
Буду благодарен за последний релиз Back-office либо правила обмена из релиза с фронт офисом!

---------- Post added at 10:00 ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 ----------

upd email f.kuibyshev@yandex.ru

----------


## ValToDas

> Трактиръ: Nano", релиз 1.0.8.


 Отсутствует файл

---------- Post added at 16:35 ---------- Previous post was at 16:34 ----------

Могу помоч вылечить полностью

----------


## daboogie

Лекарство на Management только у меня не работает ? Делаю активацию, находит ключ 123456789, нажимаю закрыть, пробую провести документ, например расходную накладную, выдает ошибку "ключ защиты не найден".

----------


## ValToDas

Вываливается через какое то время или сразу.

----------


## daboogie

> Вываливается через какое то время или сразу.


Сразу же, ну т.е. ошибка вылетает при проводке расходной накладной, либо приходной. При формировании документа выпуск продукции, ошибки вылетают в момент ввода данных документа.
Screenshot_2.jpg

----------


## Angel_Ok

Добрый день! А можете прислать ссылку на CF Трактиръ: Front-Office v4  вылеченный? keeper33ru@gmail.com

----------


## MiGom

Присоединяюсь к предыдущему сообщению. Есть покупная конфигурация но хочется посмотреть работу модулей.
И еще желательно Трактиръ: Head-Office и  Трактиръ: Management вылеченные.
vestis.group@gmail.com
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## NLObP

Так СофтБаланс дает демо доступы по рдп для таких целей ;)

----------


## Angel_Ok

неужели никто не может выслать на почту?

----------


## platov1000

Уважаемый, Yotun, не могли бы вы обновить ссылки вашего сообщения, желательно с другого ресурса что ли... Спасибо

----------


## DreamSo

Добрый день! А можете скинуть ссылку на "Dream_TRTU#mail.ru" на конфигурацию "Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0" дистрибутив: ПРОФ и вылеченный cf: ПРОФ, релиз не важен. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## qux

Тема похоже умерла...

----------


## daboogie

Здравствуйте! Ребята помогите, найти версию Front-Office v4, релиз 4.0.6.4 исцеленный, который фигурировал в теме ранее. В этой теме ссылка умерла, может у кого-то остался файл? Сможете перезалить? Заранее огромное спасибо.

Так как все ссылки умерли перезалил то, что сохранилось у меня:

Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4", релиз 4.0.5.3 от 25.12.2015
Вылеченный cf: СКАЧАТЬ

Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Head-Office", релиз 1.0.37.08 от 18.02.2016
Вылеченный cf: СКАЧАТЬ

Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Management", релиз 1.0.07.02 от 20.02.2016
Вылеченный cf: СКАЧАТЬ

Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Nano", релиз 1.0.7.3 от 31.12.2015
Вылеченный cf: СКАЧАТЬ

----------

corphell (17.11.2016), irinar03 (02.04.2019), KAPA (11.03.2017), kap_prap (23.06.2018), omakidza (21.11.2018), ravenrockman (01.03.2018), Sahehh (02.03.2019), sergbrovko (25.03.2020), tommi-gan (05.08.2019), YANEIDIOT (25.09.2017), Олена1с (20.02.2020)

----------


## corphell

Здравствуйте я скачал установил трактир Нано но каждый раз после запуска выходит окошко ошибки что :"  !!!КЛЮЧ ЗАЩИТЫ!!!
Количество попыток переподключение исчерпано! Работа программы будет завершена.  " из за чего это может быть все установил но не работает операционная система windows 7 64 бит, 1с предприятие 8.2 версия

----------


## ValToDas

По нано могу помоч скинь контакты в личку.

----------


## corphell

Спасибо, Vk.com/corphell

----------


## yurik_ageev

все ссылки битые, перезалейте пожалуйста

----------


## yurik_ageev

увы ключ просит, значит ничего не вылечено

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Отлично :good:


Здравствуйте не поделитесь Трактиръ: Back-Office вылеченным?

----------


## Valera1c

Добрый день! У кого есть Трактир Нано на тест . не обязательно отученную ? зАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРЮ workromanw@ya.ru

----------


## andyrk

А можно выложить отдельно ссылку на документацию Трактиръ: Head-Office

----------


## ITimur

Привет всем!
Ребята помогите! как привезать 1с отель с программой Трактиръ Фронт Офис. Где взять модуль отель и как настроить. Дайте хотябы сылку.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Привет всем!
> Ребята помогите! как привезать 1с отель с программой Трактиръ Фронт Офис. Где взять модуль отель и как настроить. Дайте хотябы сылку.


Сервис-Доступные модули
http://i87.fastpic.ru/big/2017/0102/...e43a86c0db.jpg

----------


## OLEG_B

> А можно выложить отдельно ссылку на документацию Трактиръ: Head-Office


Быстрый старт
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7eWE/TM2hyeMx6
Настройка и использование
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Mi2H/Tvjed5rk8

----------

NLObP (30.10.2017)

----------


## ITimur

Помогите связать 1с отель с Трактиром! При настройки выдает вот это: http://i87.fastpic.ru/big/2017/0102/...ce745fc886.jpg в чем проблемы? что я делаю не так?
у кого есть самоучители продуктов СофтБаланс?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Помогите связать 1с отель с Трактиром! При настройки выдает вот это: http://i87.fastpic.ru/big/2017/0102/...ce745fc886.jpg в чем проблемы? что я делаю не так?
> у кого есть самоучители продуктов СофтБаланс?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Enr5/rvFFNjDqK
БэкОфис
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D9BF/afYEXJbRR
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NCvS/4Lo5y6uZw
ОронтОфис
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8gEw/mHoiGWrh3
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3S9u/2gES3nKkG
Нано

По управлению магазином и тренд по просьбе выложу 
По ошибке лень описывать подождите пока праздники не пройдут Мозга хоть отдохнёт

----------

fineru (25.11.2019), NLObP (30.10.2017)

----------


## ITimur

Спасибо огромное!!!!
А есть ли у кого нибудь вот эти самоучители? http://traktir.ru/support/education/

----------


## ITimur

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Enr5/rvFFNjDqK
> БэкОфис
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D9BF/afYEXJbRR
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NCvS/4Lo5y6uZw
> ОронтОфис
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8gEw/mHoiGWrh3
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3S9u/2gES3nKkG
> Нано
> 
> ...


 Спасибо!!!

----------


## Nikitoz78

Здравствуйте поделитесь Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ 3.0 вылеченным it@gr-nn.com
Спасибо ;)

----------


## Egor5557

Поделитесь полностью вылеченым Трактир Нано, через полчаса вылетает Количество подлючений исчерпано работа будет прекращена. Отблагодарю. euromet2012@yandex.ru

----------


## Objectiv

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пжл, любым вылеченным Back-Office или хотя бы функцией сбПолучитьСуммуИнгредиент  а()  alex16_89@mail.ru

----------


## mikrik

Есть " Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509) и " Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251) с вечным лекарством. Пишите в личку.


" Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509)
" Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251)

----------


## ITimur

Здравствуйте!
Нужна дистрибутивка или конфа Трактиръ: Front-Office v3 ПРЕМИУМ версия 3.0.26.0.

----------


## ITimur

Нужен именно Фронт-Офис v3 ПРЕМИУМ не ниже 3.0.26.0 или 3.0.27.1. Хочу обновить с существующем ключом до версии 4.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Нужен именно Фронт-Офис v3 ПРЕМИУМ не ниже 3.0.26.0 или 3.0.27.1. Хочу обновить с существующем ключом до версии 4.


Есть такой Премиум 3.0.27.1 и даже кейлесс

----------


## ITimur

> Есть такой Премиум 3.0.27.1 и даже кейлесс


Дайте сылку если есть или отправьте в личку пожалуйста!

----------


## OLEG_B

> Дайте сылку если есть или отправьте в личку пожалуйста!


В личку сообщения не отправляются Пишем oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------

ITimur (16.03.2017)

----------


## csid

Приветствую.

Подскажи как скачать чтоб ознакомиться, так как ссылки не доступны

С уважением

----------


## OLEG_B

> Приветствую.
> 
> Подскажи как скачать чтоб ознакомиться, так как ссылки не доступны
> 
> С уважением


Конечно недоступны Большой Брат следит Поэтому емаилы и оставляем и желательно зарубежные

----------


## raxa_raxa

Я бы тоже хотел протестировать отученную можете закинуть Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0 на abf.invest@mail.ru буду очень брагодарен

----------


## muhomor123

И мне, пожалуйста, Back-Office, редакция 3.0 и Front-office 4.0 , на muhomor123@yahoo.com Собираемся покупать, но хотелось бы сперва пощупать руками.

----------


## Асланов Кемран

И мне aslanov.kemran90@mail.ru

----------


## FeniksTroick

Поделитесь вылеченным Трактир Нано, для ознакомительных целей. 9514729680@mail.ru

----------


## NLObP

> Поделитесь вылеченным Трактир Нано, для ознакомительных целей. 9514729680@mail.ru


http://traktir.ru/buy/demoserver.php

----------


## mmv_bear

дайте ссыль пожалуйста 4.0.6.4 pcomp-m@mail.ru

----------


## Юрбалыга

Прошу поделиться живой ссылкой на Front-office 4.0.6.4 yurbalyga@gmail.com. Заранее спасибо

----------


## easyproger

прошу поделитесь живой ссылкой на Трактиръ: Head-Office Бизнес iartic@me.com заранее огромнейшее спасибо !

----------


## yurik_ageev

> прошу поделитесь живой ссылкой на Трактиръ: Head-Office Бизнес iartic@me.com заранее огромнейшее спасибо !


в свободном доступе нет

----------


## easyproger

> в свободном доступе нет


может у кого то сохранилось когда то скачанное ( были же ссылки !? или изначально не работали ? )

----------


## yurik_ageev

> может у кого то сохранилось когда то скачанное ( были же ссылки !? или изначально не работали ? )


Работали, но авторы все поудаляли

----------


## pro100it

Вечер добрый форумчане!  

Пожалуйста поделитесь если есть у кого конфигурацией 

Трактиръ: Nano (1.0.9.3), не ломанной 

можно ссылку на мыло alfaservice@inbox.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## viardeo

Добрый день, поделитесь рабочей  "Трактиръ: Head-Office".  и Front к нему на viardeo@yandex.ru

----------


## masha_pc

Здравствуйте  поделитесь Трактиръ: Back-Office вылеченным WoW_07_2016@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## ringen

Доброго дня поделитесь пожалуйста рабочей ссылко Трактиръ: Back-Office 3.0 вылеченным. При много благодарен. xabrin1@yandex.ru

----------


## Kvpopov

Добрый день!

Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Back-Office 3.0 вылеченным. 
kvpopov@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## flafla

Добрый день!

Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Back-Office и front-office последних версий исключительно в ознакомительных целях.
daffnushka@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Мак12345

Добрый день!

Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Back-Office и front-office последних версий.
dr.fiz@bk.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Halmeru

Поделитесь вылеченной Нано lazysam@mail.ru

----------


## mentle

Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Head-Office последних версий. вылеченной
mentle86@gmail.com

----------


## Salik17

Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Front-office последних версий.
x.salik@yandex.com

Спасибо!

----------


## бтппо

Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Front-office последних версий.

----------


## бтппо

> Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Front-office последних версий.


btppo@yandex.ru

----------


## lelikrah

Добрый день!

Поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченной Трактиръ Нано: последних версий.
Спасибо!

----------


## lelikrah

> Добрый день!
> 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченной Трактиръ Нано: последних версий.
> Спасибо!


Добрый день!

lelik2r@gmail.com

----------


## corbin31

Поделитесь пожалуйста фронт офисом вылеченым corbin31@mail.ru

----------


## GluckMaster

Можно мне пожалуйста тоже "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4" вылеченный на volandnew@rambler.ru 
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## ParadokS_

Поделитесь пожалуйста трактиръ: nano вылеченный на paradoks12@yandex.ru
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## dicson-alex

Здравствуйте поделитесь Трактиръ: Back-Office 3.0 вылеченным dicson-alex@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## YANEIDIOT

Поделитесь пожалуйста "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4" вылеченный fuck_you_man@bk.ru
Благодарен ОЧЕНЬ!

----------


## Accelerator

а на нормальный обменник хоть что-нибудь можете залить? все ссылки нерабочие к тому же...

----------


## indexego

Добрый день!

Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Back-Office 3.0 вылеченным. 
indexego@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## indexego

Добрый день!

Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Back-Office 3.0 вылеченным. 
indexego@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## indexego

Добрый день!

Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ 3.0 вылеченным. 
indexego@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Accelerator

destruktor92@gmail.com
слёзно прошу вылеченный трактиръ :blush:

----------


## leksbscom

Здравствуйте поделитесь пожалуйста "Трактиръ: Management" вылеченной. leksbscom@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## lbcf,ktl

Добрый день!

Со мной тоже поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченной Трактиръ Нано
disabled_2003@mail.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

Люди спрашивают про документацию Выкладываю https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M9HT/kgQky656P

----------

denisZX (27.12.2018), irinar03 (02.04.2019), Morfmd (20.02.2019)

----------


## divvv

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, отученной конфой последней версии ФО или traktirfov4.dll (v3.0.4.10) diviner@list.ru

----------


## AndyKKKK

Доброго дня. Очень требуется конфигурация "Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ", редакция 3. (Основная поставка (переход с ред. 2.0.)) fejst@mail.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

> Доброго дня. Очень требуется конфигурация "Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ", редакция 3. (Основная поставка (переход с ред. 2.0.)) fejst@mail.ru


Наверное тебе нужно это https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hsax/Yz6vShGtG

----------


## AndyKKKK

> Наверное тебе нужно это https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hsax/Yz6vShGtG


Спасибо за отклик, но требуется переход с Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ" ред.2.0 (1с 8.2) на Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ" ред.3.0 (1с 8.3). В обработке я виду переход с 7.7, а также между FO и BO.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Спасибо за отклик, но требуется переход с Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ" ред.2.0 (1с 8.2) на Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ" ред.3.0 (1с 8.3). В обработке я виду переход с 7.7, а также между FO и BO.


Переход на редакцию 3.0 выполняется как обновление редакции 2.0 конфигурации средствами конфигуратора. При этом сохраняются все накопленные учетные данные.
Обновление конфигурации до редакции 3.0 возможно с релиза 2.0.51.6. Пользователям, у которых установлен более ранний релиз конфигурации, необходимо предварительно выполнить обновление конфигурации до релиза не ниже 2.0.51.6.
Способ нумерации документов в редакции 3.0 изменен по сравнению с редакцией 2.0. Для правильной нумерации документов необходимо изменить номер первого создаваемого документа каждого вида так, чтобы он продолжал нумерацию из старой версии. При этом номера документов, перенесенных из редакции 2.0, в печатных формах будут отображаться правильно. Например, последний номер документа "Реализация товаров и услуг" был 00000000131. После обновления на редакцию 3.0 первый введенный документ будет иметь номер 0000-000001. Чтобы сохранить правильную нумерацию, необходимо в этом документе изменить номер на 0000-000132. В дальнейшем всем введенным документам "Реализация товаров, услуг" будет присваиваться правильный номер.

Тебе сама конфигурация нужна?

----------


## AndyKKKK

> Переход на редакцию 3.0 выполняется как обновление редакции 2.0 конфигурации средствами конфигуратора. При этом сохраняются все накопленные учетные данные.
> Обновление конфигурации до редакции 3.0 возможно с релиза 2.0.51.6. Пользователям, у которых установлен более ранний релиз конфигурации, необходимо предварительно выполнить обновление конфигурации до релиза не ниже 2.0.51.6.
> Способ нумерации документов в редакции 3.0 изменен по сравнению с редакцией 2.0. Для правильной нумерации документов необходимо изменить номер первого создаваемого документа каждого вида так, чтобы он продолжал нумерацию из старой версии. При этом номера документов, перенесенных из редакции 2.0, в печатных формах будут отображаться правильно. Например, последний номер документа "Реализация товаров и услуг" был 00000000131. После обновления на редакцию 3.0 первый введенный документ будет иметь номер 0000-000001. Чтобы сохранить правильную нумерацию, необходимо в этом документе изменить номер на 0000-000132. В дальнейшем всем введенным документам "Реализация товаров, услуг" будет присваиваться правильный номер.
> 
> Тебе сама конфигурация нужна?


Да. Устновлена 2.0.65.11 и есть обновление 3.0.42.67, но конфигурация не видит это обновление. Возможно, более ранняя версия 3.0 нужна. Пока не разобрался, какая...

----------


## koloboc74

Доброго дня, срочно ищется СОФТ-БАЛАНС Трактиръ Nano вылеченный СРОЧНО НАДО !!
koloboc74@inbox.ru

----------


## Яшар

Не могли бы скинуть мне на почту оригинал и вылеченную Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4". Спасибо большое! diik-derbent@mail.ru

----------


## Яшар

могу поделиться трактир front oficce 3 премиум (3.0.27.1) кейлес. пишите на почту diik-derbent@mail.ru

----------


## JohnnyK

> Есть " Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509) и " Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251) с вечным лекарством. Пишите в личку.
> 
> 
> " Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509)
> " Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251)


Здравствуйте, личка, "страница не доступна", можно мне для ознакомления: kolesoft@mail.ru

----------


## ITimur

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста!
forfo@mail.ru

----------


## Spirittt

Добрый день. Трактир NANO отученный реально достать? мне для ознакомления vadikmog@yandex.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Здравствуйте, личка, "страница не доступна", можно мне для ознакомления: kolesoft@mail.ru


*личка не работает*

----------


## Albert1982

Здравствуйте! поделитесь, пожалуйста, с обновлениями с 3.0.51  по 3.0.56 Трактиръ: Back-Office 3.0 Стандарт faofanav@gmail.com

----------


## Albert1982

> Здравствуйте! поделитесь, пожалуйста, с обновлениями с 3.0.51  по 3.0.56 Трактиръ: Back-Office 3.0 Стандарт faofanav@gmail.com


feofanav@gmail.com

----------


## galina

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением Трактиръ: Nano версия 1.0.10.6
avroraooo29@yandex.ru

----------


## _btr

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Трактиръ: Back-Office 3.0 сейчас стоит версия 3.0.49.20, очень хотелось бы обновиться до 56-57 версии.. mister.btr@yandex.ru

----------


## _btr

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Трактиръ: Back-Office 3.0 сейчас стоит версия 3.0.49.20, очень хотелось бы обновиться до 56-57 версии.. mister.btr@yandex.ru


что самое обидное, стоит лицензия и раньше нормально скачивались обновления. а теперь, с этими изменениямина сайте , зарегистрировал личный кабинет, но нигде не могу найти рег номер от 3.0:( то ли коробку прошлые админы выкинули, то ли хз.. нашел только номер от 2.0, поэтому, если нужно, могу поделиться Back-Office 2.0 2.0.65.11, Back-Office 2.0 2.0.65.47 и Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, редакция 2.0 (Комплект обновления для перехода с редакции 1.6) 2.0.26.8

----------


## _btr

в общем, через саппорт решил вопрос, восстановили доступ, поэтому имею возможность теперь качать обновления для бек офиса 2.0 и 3.0. кому надо, пишите в почту, что выше. Тут бываю нечасто.. 
Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, ред 3 3.0.57.10 12.01.2018
.zip, 401.2 Мб 
Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (Комплект обновления для перехода с редакции 2.0) 3.0.43.52 02.02.2016
.rar, 242.1 Мб  
Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, ред 2 2.0.65.11 25.10.2016
.rar, 189 Мб  
Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, ред 2 2.0.65.47 25.10.2016
.rar, 203.9 Мб 
Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, редакция 2.0 (Комплект обновления для перехода с редакции 1.6) 2.0.26.8 28.11.2013
.zip, 117.8 Мб  
Дистрибутивы
Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, ред 3 3.0.43.174 14.05.2016

----------


## irwin84

Можно мне вылеченую cf конфиигурацию для Трактир : Front - office 4 или эмулятор на idva333@yandex.ru

----------


## maxmad

\Доброго дня! Люди добрые киньте трактир бэк офис 3 и фронт офис 4 с вылеченной конфигурацией на alex.prodmix@gmail.com ссылки не рабочие в постах

----------


## BkmzBIN

Приветствую. поделитесь вылеченным Трактир Нано любой версии  bkmzbin@mail.ru. спасибо
ссылки из шапки и в теме протухли

----------


## gbix

Поделитесь плз!
Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Head-Office", релиз 1.0.37.08 или новее вылеченную и нет

Спасибо!

----------


## ravenrockman

Добрый день. Если можно, поделитесь Трактир Front-Office 4, Back-Office и Management (можно вылеченными :) ) для самообразования и, если есть, документацией от них.
lizzard.lizzard@mail.ru

----------


## ravenrockman

Добрый день. Если можно, поделитесь Трактир Front-Office 4, Back-Office и Management (можно вылеченными :) ) для самообразования и, если есть, документацией от них: lizzard.lizzard@mail.ru

----------


## Grisvold

Тоже ищу вылеченный ТрактирЪ nano. Скиньте если можно. grisvold@mail.ru

----------


## nikser

Уважаемые форумчане! Случайно ни у кого не завалялся последний оригинальный релиз Трактир: Head-Office? Если есть возможность, то сбросьте на почту или выложите в ветку.
 Почта super.kote-2018@yandex.ru
С уважением!

----------


## OLEG_B

> Уважаемые форумчане! Случайно ни у кого не завалялся последний оригинальный релиз Трактир: Head-Office? Если есть возможность, то сбросьте на почту или выложите в ветку.
>  Почта super.kote-2018@yandex.ru
> С уважением!


ТрактирЪ. Head-Office вер. 1.0.40.06 Есть надо?

----------


## nikser

> ТрактирЪ. Head-Office вер. 1.0.40.06 Есть надо?


Да, если можно. Спасибо!

----------


## OLEG_B

> Да, если можно. Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GKFP/YbDfpZ6um

----------


## ravenrockman

Может всё-таки у кого завалялся дистриб Менеджмента? Очень-очень надо... :) lizzard.lizzard@mail.ru

----------


## shamanbys

Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Head-Office последних версий. вылеченной

----------


## shamanbys

на mtk005@mail.ru

----------


## babur

поделитесь вылеченными версиями Трактир Front-Office 4, Back-Office и Management для ознакомления rtuv@mail.ru

----------


## dnm2008

Где можно взять компоненту SBLayoutEditor.dll ?

----------


## fallen_priest

> Уважаемые форумчане! Случайно ни у кого не завалялся последний оригинальный релиз Трактир: Head-Office? Если есть возможность, то сбросьте на почту или выложите в ветку.
>  Почта super.kote-2018@yandex.ru
> С уважением!


ttp://my-files.ru/i8bkif

----------


## dnm2008

Всем привет, у кого есть свежие релизы , может кто-нить выложить?

----------


## koloboc74

*Трактиръ: Nano 1.0.11.4 от 13.03.2018
*
Скачать

----------

Agrist (08.06.2018), dnm2008 (18.03.2018), fineru (25.11.2019), lehaim (17.03.2018), Morfmd (20.02.2019), Triaryi (22.03.2018)

----------


## JohnTravollino

Не могли бы скинуть мне на почту вылеченную Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4". Спасибо большое! alexanderrazb@gmail.com

----------


## CyJITaH

Друзья! Может есть у кого крайние релизы: 
 Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, ред 3 на модерации
 Трактиръ: Front-Office v4

Не леченные, обычные) 
можно на почту akutsyn@yandex.ru

----------


## migia

Очень прошу скинуть последнее обновление трактиръ: back-office 3.0. migia@mail.ru

----------


## pavelnnn

Большая просьба скинуть крайний релиз Трактиръ: back-office 3.0. karlsin@inbox.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## lertux

Прошу поделитесь Трактиръ management с обновлением ЕГАИС V3. lertux@gmail.com Спасибо.

----------


## lehaim

Нужен traktirnano.dll 3.0.3.58
Спасибо

----------


## lehaim

Нужен traktirnano.dll 3.0.3.58
Спасибо

----------


## fallen_priest

Коллеги, скиньте пожалуйста последний релиз FO v4 ссылкой или на мыло cto(сабака)bk.ru

----------


## cerg2313

Добрый день. Поделитесь Трактиръ: Front-Office v3 ЛАЙТ (3.0.18.4) на 440t@mail.ru

----------


## Kassian

поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченным нано последних версийkassianlungin@gmail.com

----------


## Q-tec

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченными Front-office 4 и Managment последних версий для обучения sokoloff666@gmail.com

----------


## Alexa-xa

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченными Front-office 4 и BackOffice последних версий для обучения alexa-xa@mail.ru

----------


## kmaximka

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченными Front-office 4 последних версий  tda_max@mail.ru

----------


## kmaximka

Все ссылки нерабочие, печалище

----------


## Ruslw

Добрый день, если можно, поделитесь Трактир Front-Office 4, Back-Office и Management  (можно вылеченными) ruslanw@list.ru

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

Добрый день, не могу поставить Трактир, пишет "Не найдена компонента защиты TraktirFOv4_cr.dll. Если есть у кого, пришлите пожалуйста сюда Work1286@gmail.com

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

Поделитесь пожалуйста последними вылеченными версиями Fron office, Back office и Nano - work1286@gmail.com

----------


## Виталий О

Поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченными фрон и бэк офисом верс 3
obuhov.ru@gmail.com

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

Очень нужна полностью отученная от ключа СОФТ-БАЛАНС ТРАКТИРЪ Nano, релиз 1.0.7.3 или более поздний.

Если у кото-то есть пришлите пожалуйста на *work1286@gmail.com*

Большое спасибо.

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

> *СОФТ-БАЛАНС*
> 
> *Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Nano", релиз 1.0.8.1 от 01.03.2016*
> 
> Оригинальный дистрибутив:
> СКАЧАТЬ
> 
> Вылеченный cf:
> СКАЧАТЬ
> ...


Добрый вечер. Ссылки не работают, перезалейте пожалуйста.

----------


## Necro2000

Добрый день! Поделитесь ФО 4 отученным, свежее чем, 0.5.3. Спасибо.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день! Поделитесь ФО 4 отученным, свежее чем, 0.5.3. Спасибо.


Пишите в личку, договоримся

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день! Поделитесь ФО 4 отученным, свежее чем, 0.5.3. Спасибо.


Пишите в личку, договоримся

----------


## MrPavlik

> Добрый день! Поделитесь ФО 4 отученным, свежее чем, 0.5.3. Спасибо.


Если интересует коммерческое приватное рабочее лечение для личного пользования, не для распространения на паблике, пишите в ЛС, сориентирую по цене и условиям.

----------


## dnm2008

могу помочь с нано 1.0.11.4

----------


## AndrewVa

не получается скачать, помогите.

----------


## AndrewVa

Почему все ссылки не работают????

----------


## Agrist

> могу помочь с нано 1.0.11.4


Друг, помоги. shtyrba@mail.ru

----------


## mkv

> могу помочь с нано 1.0.11.4


Помогите пожалуйста с нано! Если есть документация или самоучитель, буду очень признателен. На sdo_hse@mail.ru

----------


## mkv

> могу помочь с нано 1.0.11.4


Помогите пожалуйста с нано! Если есть документация или самоучитель, буду очень признателен. На sdo_hse@mail.ru

----------


## dnm2008

> Помогите пожалуйста с нано! Если есть документация или самоучитель, буду очень признателен. На sdo_hse@mail.ru


документация внутри есть тут пару страниц назад -
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post497365

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Помогите пожалуйста с нано! Если есть документация или самоучитель, буду очень признателен. На sdo_hse@mail.ru


отправил на почту

----------


## AlexSmurfik

помогите пожалуйста, лекарство на Бек-офис трактир 585062@mail.ru

----------


## Виталий О

Файл не найден. можете дать рабочую ссылку, пожалуйста Front-Office v4 и леченый тоже /
спасибо
obuhov.ru@gmail.com

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Файл не найден. можете дать рабочую ссылку, пожалуйста Front-Office v4 и леченый тоже /
> спасибо
> obuhov.ru@gmail.com


ссылку на вылеченный отправил на почту

----------

Crazer (16.08.2018), Виталий О (13.07.2018)

----------


## Виталий О

Огромное спасибо! :)

----------


## b-real

Поделитесь пожалуйста дистрибутивом FO последним, можно не леченым, или хотя бы TraktirFOv4.dll.
Спасибо

----------


## OLEG_B

> Поделитесь пожалуйста дистрибутивом FO последним, можно не леченым, или хотя бы TraktirFOv4.dll.
> Спасибо


Посмотри здесь мож что и найдёшь
http://www.unibytes.com/folder/yly4MYd6s-8B

----------

b-real (26.07.2018)

----------


## Anatoly13

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, леченым (насколько возможно новым) Front-Office v4 и, если есть, самоучителем. Заранее спасибо!
lordanon13@gmail.com

----------


## Anatoly13

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, леченым (насколько возможно новым) Front-Office v4 и, если есть, самоучителем. Заранее спасибо!
lordanon13@gmail.com

----------


## Berserk1

могу ли рассчитывать на "Трактиръ: Nano gaysin.iln@gmail.com

----------


## tarzan654

Если не сложно, то поделитесь леченым Front-Office v4  ya.finland852@yandex.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## yurik_ageev

Имеется эмулятор ключа для  Front-Office v4, все вопросы в личку.

*P.S. Бесплатный бывает только в мышеловке!*

----------


## OLEG_B

СОФТ-БАЛАНС ТрактирЪ. Back-Office ПРОФ 3.0.52.39
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8UaT/cVSixEEPj
СОФТ-БАЛАНС ТрактирЪ. Back-Office СТАНДАРТ 3.0.47
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MUuK/ecGvipA5D

----------


## yurik_ageev

Подскажите актуальную версию ТрактирЪ. Back-Office

----------


## yurik_ageev

Здравствуйте!
у кого есть *Front-Office v4 (4.0.12.2)* скиньте ссылку, ну очень надо

----------


## yurik_ageev

Здравствуйте!
у кого есть *Трактиръ Front-Office v4 (4.0.12.2)* скиньте ссылку, ну очень надо

----------


## MrDemo

Тут Traktir FO4_4.0.6.4

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Тут Traktir FO4_4.0.6.4


это старая вылеченная версия, а  нужна 4.0.12.2

----------


## nikser

Интересен эмулятор для Traktir Head-Office 1.0+ Модуль ЕГАИС?

----------


## yurik_ageev

Здравствуйте!
у кого есть *Трактиръ Front-Office v4 (4.0.12.2)* скиньте ссылку, ну очень надо

----------


## berni-77

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста последний релиз Back-Office ПРОФ 2.0 на berni-77@mail.ru

----------


## shaa78

Уважаемые, скиньте, пожалуйста полностью отученный от ключа ТРактир Нано на mrs83@mail.ru, заранее спасибо

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Уважаемые, скиньте, пожалуйста полностью отученный от ключа ТРактир Нано на mrs83@mail.ru, заранее спасибо


полностью отученную от ключа нельзя обновлять, пойдет?

----------


## Triaryi

> Интересен эмулятор для Traktir Head-Office 1.0+ Модуль ЕГАИС?


Интересен, пишите в личку

----------


## Drago893

> полностью отученную от ключа нельзя обновлять, пойдет?


Ещё как пойдёт))) 
Если можно, киньте Нано на atgo893@gmail.com , был бы очень признателен!

----------


## fr1ker

Друзья, выручите отученным Трактир Nano на tutsoftbox@yandex.ru
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## nikser

> Интересен, пишите в личку


Нужен e-mail.

----------


## maksportnyagin

Друзья, скиньте ссылку на Front Office. Чем свежее, тем лучше :) Заранее спасибо. И Nano бы тоже не помешало. s-anches@yandex.ru

----------


## WDark

можно Management и Front-Office v4 с лекарством teh42@list.ru

----------


## surfer

Добрый день, кто поделиться ссылкой на свежие версии вылеченых front-office и management
surfernsk@ya.ru

----------


## AntonBorisovic

Здравствуйте, скиньте и мне на почту Back Office и Front Office, пожалуйста
german.vostroknutov@bk.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

Здравствуйте, скиньте Трактир front-office 4.0.13.5

----------

Степан_1985 (13.01.2019)

----------


## Nadinadechka

Здравствуйте, пожалуйста, скиньте и мне на почту Back Office и Front Office. Спасибо)))

----------


## nikser

> Здравствуйте, пожалуйста, скиньте и мне на почту Back Office и Front Office. Спасибо)))


Что вы имеете ввиду под Back Office и Front Office?

----------


## Nadinadechka

> Что вы имеете ввиду под Back Office и Front Office?


 Трактир :)

----------


## Nadinadechka

nadisns@yandex.ru

----------


## kshatry

и мне Трактиръ:Front-Office 4.0.13.5  ivcmail@mail.ru :)

----------


## DappeM

Доброе время суток, есть у кого-нибудь свежая версия Tрактир: Nano с вылеченной dll / cf ? 

akupr71@mail.ru
Есть в наличии 1.0.7.3 с кривой TraktirNano_cr.dll - вылетает каждые пол часа :/

----------


## OLEG_B

> Доброе время суток, есть у кого-нибудь свежая версия Tрактир: Nano с вылеченной dll / cf ? 
> 
> akupr71@mail.ru
> Есть в наличии 1.0.7.3 с кривой TraktirNano_cr.dll - вылетает каждые пол часа :/


Могу дать 1_0_8_1

----------

DappeM (11.12.2018)

----------


## Валентина2018

Здравствуйте. У кто-нибудь знает, что делать, если вылезает такая ошибка?
Для Номенклатуры: капуста, Склад: Основной
 Нет действующей ТТК на дату: 31.10.2018!
Для номенклатуры и не должно быть ТТК.

----------


## nikser

> Здравствуйте. У кто-нибудь знает, что делать, если вылезает такая ошибка?
> Для Номенклатуры: капуста, Склад: Основной
>  Нет действующей ТТК на дату: 31.10.2018!
> Для номенклатуры и не должно быть ТТК.


Когда задаете вопрос, то говорите какой БЭК-ОФИС, какой релиз.

----------


## Валентина2018

> Когда задаете вопрос, то говорите какой БЭК-ОФИС, какой релиз.


Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, ред 3 / 3.0.64.49

----------


## Валентина2018

Cкрин Безымянный2.jpg

----------


## raznovsyako

Добрый день! Кто может поделиться Вылеченным Трактиръ: Front-Office v4. Желательно свежим...
Заранее признателен   for_brodim@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день! Кто может поделиться Вылеченным Трактиръ: Front-Office v4. Желательно свежим...
> Заранее признателен   for_brodim@mail.ru


свежего нет, только старые

----------


## blood68

Добрый день. Есть база Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ» (2.0.39.9) нужно поработать с ней для на другом ПК . Ругается на компонент защиты. Как победить?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день. Есть база Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ» (2.0.39.9) нужно поработать с ней для на другом ПК . Ругается на компонент защиты. Как победить?


поискать ломаный трактир, сделать выгрузку базы на другой ПК и поработать

----------


## blood68

> поискать ломаный трактир, сделать выгрузку базы на другой ПК и поработать


Поделитесь у кого есть леченый Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ» (2.0.39.9)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Поделитесь у кого есть леченый Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ» (2.0.39.9)


Есть выше версия 2.0.65.11

----------


## OLEG_B

> Поделитесь у кого есть леченый Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ» (2.0.39.9)


Есть выше версия 2.0.65.11 А вообще уже давно надо было обновиться

----------


## OLEG_B

Ну или если очень надо можно до 2.0.65.47 обновиться

----------


## blood68

> Ну или если очень надо можно до 2.0.65.47 обновиться


Без вопросов о компонентах защиты работает? Если- "Да", то по возможности на jomla-o@mail.ru.

----------


## OLEG_B

Конфигурация «Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ» 2.0.65.11 *keyless*
Конфигурация «Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ» 2.0.65.47

----------

blood68 (21.12.2018), fineru (26.11.2019)

----------


## blood68

Премного благодарен.

----------


## Modeus666

> Поделитесь у кого есть леченый Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ» (2.0.39.9)


Есть дамп для мультикея на 21 пользователя.

----------


## cobirke1

Доброе время суток, есть у кого-нибудь свежая версия Трактиръ: Front-Office на rrk8989@gmail.com, заранее спасибо

----------


## Niharoshka

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста фронт и бэк офисом, вылеченными. skif107@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## MrPavlik

> Есть дамп для мультикея на 21 пользователя.


А что, разве у Трактира ещё не ввели проверку целостности компоненты защиты, как в Далионе? Или дамп мультикея содержит таблицы опроса ключа по аппаратному алгоритму?

----------


## io12

Доброго дня! У кого-нидь не завалялось "Курса-самоучитель по Трактиръ Бэк Офиса"?
io12@bk.ru
Заранее благодарен

----------


## OLEG_B

> Доброго дня! У кого-нидь не завалялось "Курса-самоучитель по Трактиръ Бэк Офиса"?
> io12@bk.ru
> Заранее благодарен


То что я присылал недостаточно?

----------

io12 (07.01.2019)

----------


## io12

OLEG_B
В личке не нашел :( Предположил, что проигнорировано

----------


## io12

OLEG_B
Спасибо.
Только не могу понять: http://________traktir_________.ru/s...0%BC%D0%BE.pdf

Это тоже самое только новее?

----------


## Степан_1985

Здравствуйте, скиньте Трактир front-office 4.0.13.5 на почту stepak85@mail.ru, очень надо или релиз 4.0.14.1, или 4.0.12

----------


## Степан_1985

здравствуйте не могли бы помочь с файлом обновления Трактиръ Front-Office v4 (4.0.12.2),не нашли случаем,заранее спасибо stepak85@mail.ru

----------


## Степан_1985

здравствуйте не могли бы помочь с файлом обновления Трактиръ Front-Office v4 (4.0.13.5),не нашли случаем,заранее спасибо stepak85@mail.ru

----------


## BOBAHJKEEE

Всем привет , можете скинуть вылеченные трактир front и back oklols@mail.ru

----------


## fallen_priest

4.0.14.4

----------

Glob (22.01.2019), OLEG_B (16.01.2019)

----------


## Cayenne007

Добрый день. Сейчас стоит конфигурация «Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ» (3.0.49.28) (http://www.softbalance.ru)
Copyright (С) ООО "1C-Софт", 2009 - 2017. Все права защищены
(http://www.softbalance.ru)

Подскажите актуальную версию, и если можно ссылку на cf для обновления скиньте. dimon398@mail.ru

----------


## BOBAHJKEEE

Добрый день , поделитесь пожалуйста самоучителем трактир front+back

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день , поделитесь пожалуйста самоучителем трактир front+back


Возьми с полных установочников

----------


## BOBAHJKEEE

> Возьми с полных установочников


Там руководство пользователя , разные вещи

----------


## nazz12

У кого есть возможность скиньте ссылки на обновления Трактир FO v4 с 4.0.4 до 4.0.14.4 (его поставил, подрубается принтер чеков и вообще вся конфа) версии нужны не вылеченные, у меня лицензия но мы потеряли ключ регистрации но не токен))) на почту gordan9393@gmail.com
Спасибо

----------


## OLEG_B

> У кого есть возможность скиньте ссылки на обновления Трактир FO v4 с 4.0.4 до 4.0.14.4 (его поставил, подрубается принтер чеков и вообще вся конфа) версии нужны не вылеченные, у меня лицензия но мы потеряли ключ регистрации но не токен))) на почту gordan9393@gmail.com
> Спасибо


Страницу назад листани Да?

----------


## AndreySPB

> полностью отученную от ключа нельзя обновлять, пойдет?


можно и мне andreyspb777@gmail.com

----------


## shamanbys

И мне пожалуйста на mtk005@mail.ru

----------


## Maximich7

Помогите решить проблему с запуском FrontOffice.

При запуске демо-конфигурации под пользователями Рабочее место/Доставка/Монитор пользователя или под Admin'ом  в "администрирование/Настройках рабочих мест/Запустить", кратковременно появляется окно, далее черный экран и вылет 1с. 
В логах Windows: 

event 1000: 
Имя сбойного приложения: 1cv8.exe, версия: 8.3.10.2580, метка времени: 0x599f5522 
Имя сбойного модуля: TraktirFOv4_cr.dll, версия: 3.0.4.7, метка времени: 0x56617c01 
Код исключения: 0xc0000005 
Смещение ошибки: 0x0034158b 
Идентификатор сбойного процесса: 0x4428 
Время запуска сбойного приложения: 0x01d4c231fc3e359f 
Путь сбойного приложения: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.10.2580\bin\1cv8.exe 
Путь сбойного модуля: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.10.2580\bin\TraktirFOv4_cr.dll 
Идентификатор отчета: 801e82fd-b876-498e-915b-dbe0c52a072e 
Полное имя сбойного пакета:  
Код приложения, связанного со сбойным пакетом:  

event 1001: 
Контейнер ошибки 109197574708, тип 1 
Имя события: APPCRASH 
Отклик: Нет данных 
Идентификатор CAB: 0 

Сигнатура проблемы: 
P1: 1cv8.exe 
P2: 8.3.10.2580 
P3: 599f5522 
P4: TraktirFOv4_cr.dll 
P5: 3.0.4.7 
P6: 56617c01 
P7: c0000005 
P8: 0034158b 
P9:  
P10:  
...

----------


## rearm

Скиньте пожалуйста вылеченный Managment на mmanagment@bk.ru

----------

OLEG_B (18.02.2019)

----------


## xdiox

Уважаемые пользователи, скиньте пожалуйста вылеченную версию на почту xdiox@mail.ru буду очень благодарен

----------


## Glob

Можете поделиться последним релизом «Трактиръ: Head-Office»?
если можно на почту micomer77@gmail.com
заранее спасибо

----------


## carassin

И мне пожалуйста «Трактиръ: Head-Office»
Можно в почту carassin@list.ru
Спасибо

----------


## serfel

Уважаемые пользователи, скиньте пожалуйста вылеченную 4 версию на почту silvetrs56@yahoo.com. буду очень благодарен

----------


## serfel

Очень прошу такую на silvetrs56@yahoo.com

----------


## galina

Добрый день.
Ищу обновление для Трактир.Нано версии 1.0.12.5 или более свежую.
почта galina.ivanova.29@yandex.ru

----------


## dimkan_mclaud

Ребят, скиньте рабочую версию Трактиръ с лекарством. mclaud@bk.ru заранее благодарю.

----------


## Toraud

И мне скиньте рабочую версию ТрактирЪ с лекарством. regixa@bk.ru Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Sharipov_D1

Здравствуйте.
можете скинуть на почту ilgamsharipov1998@gmail.com
рабочую Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4" с лекарством. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## emgriby

Здравствуйте! Пришлите пожалуйста трактир Фронт 4 "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4" вылеченный. Если вылеченного нет, то можно обычный. emgriby@gmail.com

----------


## rearm

Здравствуйте! Прошу Трактир.Нано поновее на mupsick@gmail.com. Заранее признателен.

----------


## dimkan_mclaud

не посаны, проще купить чем дождаться лекарство))

----------

yurik_ageev (28.03.2019)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> не посаны, проще купить чем дождаться лекарство))


А бесплатно никто не даст

----------


## dimkan_mclaud

да уже и не надо)) купили

----------


## RocknRolla85

Доброго времени суток. 
Помогите найти обновление конфигурации «Трактиръ: Head-Office», вер. 1.0 (1.0.42.02). 
Что нибудь новее 1.0.42.02 , без лекарства

----------


## FreeSP

Доброго дня!
Сбросьте, пожалуйста, отученные Front Office v.4 и Management.
Freeman-892@yandex.ru

----------


## nikser

Ребята, кто поделится последним обновлением Трактиръ: Head-Office. Нужна оф. версия, не ломанная. В обмен могу помочь эмулятором. Пишите в личку.

----------


## yurik_ageev

Народ, кто подскажет как снять дамп ключа?

----------


## nikser

> Народ, кто подскажет как снять дамп ключа?


Юра, скопируешь на диск С и запустишь ехе. Программа сосканирует, найдет ключ и создаст файл gbackupSrv.exe. Это и есть дамп.
https://ru.files.fm/u/5gc2zamx

----------

yurik_ageev (18.04.2019)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Юра, скопируешь на диск С и запустишь ехе. Программа сосканирует, найдет ключ и создаст файл gbackupSrv.exe. Это и есть дамп.
> https://ru.files.fm/u/5gc2zamx


Есть вопрос можешь в ЛС написать, у меня сообщения не уходят

----------


## yurik_ageev

НАРОД, кто может помочь сделать эмулятор ключа, пока доступ есть

----------


## Айнур1991

> Добрый вечер. Ссылки не работают, перезалейте пожалуйста.


в идеале ни 1 ссылка не работает...

----------


## Tamerlan123

ребята у кого есть Трактиръ: Front-Office v4  и трактир managment отблагодарю s.tamerlan95@mail.ru

----------


## SERGIUSH

sgr@online.ua Можна сломаный Head Office любой?

----------


## Valek-guards

> 4.0.14.4


Добрый вечер. Может есть рабочий без ключа фронт офис? Если есть отблагодарю. Пишите в личку.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый вечер. Может есть рабочий без ключа фронт офис? Если есть отблагодарю. Пишите в личку.


новых вылененных пока не поподалось, есть старые вылеченные

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый вечер. Может есть рабочий без ключа фронт офис? Если есть отблагодарю. Пишите в личку.


новых вылененных пока не поподалось, есть старые вылеченные, сообщения не отправляются ошибка выходит

----------


## Valek-guards

> новых вылененных пока не поподалось, есть старые вылеченные, сообщения не отправляются ошибка выходит


Какие именно Сообщения не отправляются? Какая самая последняя версия есть?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Какие именно Сообщения не отправляются? Какая самая последняя версия есть?


Личные сообщения не отправляюся
у меня есть такая версия sb_traktir_fo4_4_0_6_4

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Ребята, кто поделится последним обновлением Трактиръ: Head-Office. Нужна оф. версия, не ломанная. В обмен могу помочь эмулятором. Пишите в личку.


nikser превысил(а) максимальный объём сохранённых личных сообщений и не может получать новые сообщения, пока не удалит часть старых.

----------


## Valek-guards

> Ребята, кто поделится последним обновлением Трактиръ: Head-Office. Нужна оф. версия, не ломанная. В обмен могу помочь эмулятором. Пишите в личку.


У Вас сообщения переполнены. Интересное предложение. А на фронт оф эмуль нет?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> У Вас сообщения переполнены. Интересное предложение. А на фронт оф эмуль нет?


Есть и на фронт

----------


## yurik_ageev

Поделитесь свежими версиями Трактиръ бэк-офис и фронт-офис

----------


## tiptronik666

Люди кто может поделиться обновление для Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (Комплект обновления для перехода с редакции 2.0) ? 89124575022@mail.ru / буду очень признателен

----------


## fallen_priest

Ссылки в шапке не работают, поделитесь отученным фронтом, пожалуйста!

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Ссылки в шапке не работают, поделитесь отученным фронтом, пожалуйста!


Отученные версии старые

----------


## fallen_priest

> Отученные версии старые


Мне и они подошли бы.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Мне и они подошли бы.


скиньте почту, через час, два скину.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Мне и они подошли бы.


почту то скинете?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Мне и они подошли бы.


в общем, как хотели, видимо ненужно это Вам, если бы хотели скинули бы почту, я не могу сидеть у компьютера и караулить, когда же почту скинут, что бы файлик прислать.

----------


## fallen_priest

> в общем, как хотели, видимо ненужно это Вам, если бы хотели скинули бы почту, я не могу сидеть у компьютера и караулить, когда же почту скинут, что бы файлик прислать.


Написал в ЛС





> Поделитесь свежими версиями Трактиръ бэк-офис и фронт-офис


https://dropmefiles.com/6ItFs обновление версия 4.0.14.6
https://dropmefiles.com/9dUvG - дистрибутив

----------

yurik_ageev (20.05.2019)

----------


## mityaii

Здравствуйте! Пришлите пожалуйста трактир Фронт 4 "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4" на bkgkcbipjrfd@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Здравствуйте! Пришлите пожалуйста трактир Фронт 4 "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4" на bkgkcbipjrfd@mail.ru
> Спасибо!


смотрите сообщение №280 там есть ссылки

----------


## mistergluck

ссылки уже удалены.

Всем привет поделитесь Head Office полеченным исключительно в образовательных целях

----------


## OLEG_B

> Здравствуйте! Пришлите пожалуйста трактир Фронт 4 "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4" на bkgkcbipjrfd@mail.ru
> Спасибо!


*4.0.14.6 + самоучитель*

----------

mityaii (13.06.2019)

----------


## mistergluck

Может кто может открыть текст модуля СБ_ВнешниеСервисыСБ из Head Office?

----------


## dramn

День добрый!
Скиньте пожалуйста последнюю имеющуюся версию Трактир.Нано с лекарством.
почта dramn@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> День добрый!
> Скиньте пожалуйста последнюю имеющуюся версию Трактир.Нано с лекарством.
> почта dramn@mail.ru


на последние версии лекарства нет

----------


## dramn

Мне и старая подойдет, с лекарством крайняя

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Мне и старая подойдет, с лекарством крайняя


в первом сообщении есть ссылки

----------


## dramn

они не рабочии

----------


## yurik_ageev

> они не рабочии


тогда увы, у меня лично нет

----------

xdiox (03.07.2019)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> тогда увы, у меня лично нет


пишите в личку, дам ссылку

----------

dramn (17.06.2019), xdiox (03.07.2019)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> пишите в личку, дам ссылку


скинул на почту

----------

dramn (17.06.2019), xdiox (03.07.2019)

----------


## v0l0dya2

Добрый день.
Скиньте пожалуйста Трактиръ: Front-Office v4 вылеченный на ussrkirov@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день.
> Скиньте пожалуйста Трактиръ: Front-Office v4 вылеченный на ussrkirov@mail.ru


вылеченные версии старые

----------


## v0l0dya2

Если не затруднит - можно и старую версию

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Если не затруднит - можно и старую версию


ее обновлять нельзя

----------

xdiox (03.07.2019)

----------


## v0l0dya2

обновление не требуется

----------


## dramn

Приветствую , Трактир нано 1.0.7.3, на 2-х компах из 3-х вылетает с ошибкой на ключ, что делать?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Приветствую , Трактир нано 1.0.7.3, на 2-х компах из 3-х вылетает с ошибкой на ключ, что делать?


Смотреть надо

----------

xdiox (03.07.2019)

----------


## dramn

ну если на одном не вылетает, а на 2-х других вылетает, значит дело  не в конфигурации же? Уже что только не чистил, сегодня ОС переставлять буду

----------


## nikser

> ну если на одном не вылетает, а на 2-х других вылетает, значит дело  не в конфигурации же? Уже что только не чистил, сегодня ОС переставлять буду


Нано ломаный? Если-да, то ничего удивительного в этом нет. Переустановка системы не поможет. Дело в железе, а точнее в драйверах к нему.

----------


## dramn

В каком именно железе?

----------


## nikser

> В каком именно железе?


Это предположение.

----------


## shadowice

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане!!!

Буду премногоблагодарен за отученный cf от Трактир Back office 3. Скиньте пожалуйста на почту shadowice2@mail.ru

----------


## dramn

Приветствую, киньте пожалуйста конфигурацию вылеченную
Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Nano", релиз 1.0.8.1 и релиз 1.0.7.3
Буду пробовать разные варианты, т.к. заставить работать никак не выходит
Кто может помочь?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Приветствую, киньте пожалуйста конфигурацию вылеченную
> Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Nano", релиз 1.0.8.1 и релиз 1.0.7.3
> Буду пробовать разные варианты, т.к. заставить работать никак не выходит
> Кто может помочь?


Написал в ЛС

----------

cache76 (16.07.2019)

----------


## dramn

Ссылки с вылеченной конфигурацией трактир Нано 1.0.8.1 были же, у кого-то же остались? скиньте плиз на dramn@mail.ru

----------


## smsar

Есть у кого то свежие конфигурации "Трактиръ: Nano" и "Трактиръ: Back-Office Стандарт".  Поделитесь пожалуйста на smile20002@list.ru.

----------


## Sherdrada

> Написал в ЛС
> 
> 
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/6ItFs обновление версия 4.0.14.6
> https://dropmefiles.com/9dUvG - дистрибутив


Добрый день!
Можете ещё раз выложить?

----------


## r_2_r

Добрый день.
Скиньте пожалуйста Трактиръ: Front-Office v4 вылеченный на a.rublev@bk.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

Кто может выложить Трактиръ Менеджмент?

----------


## Kerambit

У кого есть Трактир Нано вылеченный, рабочий. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Почта m.kerambit@gmail.com

----------


## yurik_ageev

> *Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 2.0", релиз 2.0.65.11 от 04.02.2016*
> 
> Оригинальный дистрибутив:
> СТАНДАРТ | ПРОФ
> 
> Вылеченный cf:
> СТАНДАРТ | ПРОФ
> 
> *Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0", релиз 3.0.43.101 от 10.02.2016*
> ...


Перезалейте пожалуйста, ссылки не работают!

----------


## krok30

ПЛИИИЗ ТРАКТИР НАНО ВЫЛЕЧЕННЫЙ  НА krok30@ya.ru! СПАСИБО!

----------


## JohnnyK

> Есть " Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509) и " Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251) с вечным лекарством. Пишите в личку.
> 
> 
> " Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509)
> " Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251)


Как можно это приобрести, kolesoft@mail.ru

----------


## nikser

> Как можно это приобрести, kolesoft@mail.ru


Ну вечного лекарства не существует. Периодически необходимо обновлять ПО. Да и система защиты постоянно совершенствуется. Так что, владелец данного поста, немного лукавит.

----------


## JohnnyK

To nikser: Это ПО давно уже снято с поддержки и не обновляется

----------


## yurik_ageev

ТРАКТИРЪ снят с поддержки?

----------


## JohnnyK

> ТРАКТИРЪ снят с поддержки?


Именно эта версия меня интересует:  Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509) на базе 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7

----------


## dramn

Дайте плиз обновление или саму cf конфигурации трактир нано 1.0.7.3 оригинальную буз лечения. dramn@mail.ru

----------


## Улыбайка

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (Комплект обновления для перехода с редакции 2.0)
для обновления ред. 2.0 версии 2.0.65.21
Заранее очень благодарна!!!
kusurova@mail.ru

----------


## krok30

> могу помочь с нано 1.0.11.4


ПОМОГИТЕ! krok30@ya.ru. СПАСИБО!!

----------


## pinaevsv33

Добрый день!
Помогите со свежими релизом Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 arte44jev.n@yandex.ru

----------


## Улыбайка

отправила ссылку на релиз 3.0.71.90 от 14.08.19

----------


## pinaevsv33

Добрый день!
Помогите со свежими релизом Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 arte44jev.n@yandex.ru

----------


## pinaevsv33

Спасибо большое! Очень большое спасибо!

----------


## pinaevsv33

> отправила ссылку на релиз 3.0.71.90 от 14.08.19


Спасибо большое, очень большоееее!!!!

----------


## pinaevsv33

Коллеги, поделитесь пжл, свежим релизом Трактиръ Фронт-Офис, Трактир Менеджер. спасибо большое arte44jev.n@yandex.ru

----------


## pinaevsv33

Коллеги, поделитесь пжл, свежим релизом Трактиръ Фронт-Офис, Трактир Менеджер. спасибо большое arte44jev.n@yandex.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

Что-то новый Трактир не видит ключ, может кто сталкивался?

----------


## pinaevsv33

Добрый день! Поделитесь пжл., последней версией Трактиръ: Head-Office 1.0, почта arte44jev.n@yandex.ru

----------


## pinaevsv33

Помогите пжл с Head-Office

----------


## Улыбайка

> Что-то новый Трактир не видит ключ, может кто сталкивался?


Было как то такое, помог запуск от имени администратора.

----------


## Улыбайка

> Коллеги, поделитесь пжл, свежим релизом Трактиръ Фронт-Офис, Трактир Менеджер. спасибо большое arte44jev.n@yandex.ru


Трактиръ: Front-Office v4
Релиз 4.0.15.6
Подойдет?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Было как то такое, помог запуск от имени администратора.


Не помогает

----------


## pinaevsv33

Да! Очень был бы вам благодарен

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Да! Очень был бы вам благодарен


Хеад-офис нужен

----------


## pinaevsv33

Да! пожалуйста отправьте на arte44jev.n@yandex.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Да! пожалуйста отправьте на arte44jev.n@yandex.ru


вылеченный?

----------


## mityaii

Здравствуйте! Какой последний релиз Трактиръ: Front-Office v4? Скиньте, пожалуйста на почту: bkgkcbipjrfd@mail.ru , у кого есть, спасибо!

----------


## listateli

Поделитесь пжл, свежим релизом Трактиръ Фронт-Офис, отученным. спасибо большое listatel1@yandex.ru

----------


## shamanbys

Прошу поделиться рабочим, отученным релизом Фронт-офис на mtk005@mail.ru желательно безвозмездно.

----------


## Apocalypse-666

Есть у кого тексты защищенных общих модулей Traktir FO v4 или может вытянуть?

----------


## Vasiliy78

Перезалейте трактир

----------


## otkps

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого то обновление для Трактиръ: Back-Office стандарт (у нас версия сейчас 3.0.57.17). Программа показывает что последняя версия 3.0.73.46. Наверно нужен CF файл.  За ранее спасибо otkps@yandex.ru

----------


## kap_prap

Приветствую всех. Есть у кого отученный FOv4 начиная от 4.0.8.3? Если имеется, то скиньте, пожалуйста на dartemev@mail.ru. Могу накидать оригиналов FO и BO свежих ))))

----------


## Нурсултан03

Здравствуйте а как скачать. он перекидывает на другой сайт

----------


## Нурсултан03

Здравствуйте! Какой последний релиз Трактиръ: Front-Office v4? Скиньте, пожалуйста на почту: nursultan030392@mail.ru , у кого есть, заранее спасибо!

----------


## makstarikov

Есть у кого то свежие конфигурации "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4" и "Трактиръ: Back-Office Про" не леченый. Поделитесь пожалуйста на makstarikov@yandex.ru.

----------


## Vasiliy78

Интересует свежий  отлеченный  фронт, готов отблагодарить!  ЛС форума

----------


## yurik_ageev

Нету, только старые

----------


## Vasiliy78

> Нету, только старые


свежее 4.0.5.3 хочется )

----------


## Felix123

Пожалуйста, поделитесь свежим релизом Трактиръ Фронт-Офис, Трактир Менеджмент. Заранее благодарен neo-box@yandex.ru

----------


## Vasiliy78

А кто нибудь может помочь оригинальным свежим фронтом. Без лечения)

----------


## tiptronik666

Помогите пожалуйста свежими релиза FO 4 и Менеджмент не леченными 89124575022@mail.ru

----------


## tiptronik666

Все не актуально

----------


## Klavier

Поделитесь, Трактиръ Фронт-Офис 4, отученным. Спасибо Большое. 3kssky@gmail.com

----------


## AndyKKKK

Добрый день всем! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлениями для Трактиръ: Back-Office Проф. Стоит 2.0.65.11, хочу перейти на последнюю версию 3 релиза.

----------


## Domikvderevne

У кого есть, перезалейте ссылки из шапки.

У меня есть TraktirFO4_4.0.6.4_unlock_cf
скачать

У кого есть остальные, залейте сюда, ТС (автор топика) нет на связи.

Поднимите топик!

----------


## Rassel14

Могу поделится свежими релизами Трактир оригинальными

----------


## Felix123

> Могу поделится свежими релизами Трактир оригинальными


Буду признателен сбросьте Менеджмент neo-box@yandex.ru

----------


## paradoxx1976

Буду признателен сбросьте Менеджмент amur-vet@yandex.ru

----------


## ualodya

Поделитесь свежими версиями Трактиръ бэк-офис и фронт-офис

----------


## ualodya

Поделитесь свежими версиями Трактиръ бэк-офис и фронт-офис adeviz973@gmail.com

----------


## vlad_1975

Доброго времени суток.
Может кто-то поделиться оригинальными обновлениями для «Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ». Сейчас стоит  (3.0.71.89)

----------


## alsil

> Могу поделится свежими релизами Трактир оригинальными


Будьте добры на трактир нано (alsil@bk.ru) .Заранее благодарен. А то вылетает с проведением ФО на новой платформе 8.3.16.1063

----------


## Napalm88

Доброго времени суток.
Back-Office, редакция 2.0", релиз 2.0.65.11 от 04.02.2016
есть у кого рабочая ссылка?
или может свежее есть? ссылку можно в личку. спасибо

----------


## shamanbys

Здравствуйте.Мне тоже пожалуйста на mtk005@mail.ru

----------


## igor_semen

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, поделитесь свежим релизом Трактиръ Фронт-Офис, Трактир Менеджмент. Заранее спасибо!!! вот мой адр. i37391@yandex.ru

----------


## Иван567

День добрый! Пожалуйста, поделитесь свежим релизом Трактиръ Back-Office или Трактиръ Management.(отученными). Требуется разово выгрузить спр. номенклатура в Трактиръ: Front-Office v4.5 Заранее спасибо!!!  Мой адрес ivanov-ab-70@mail.ru

----------


## Виталий_25

Добрый день! Есть у кого старая отученная Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0", поделитесь vitalk83@yandex.ru

----------


## ARTIVAN

Кто может ,пожалуйста, скиньте свежее обновление на «Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ 3.0» на uralsresident@gmail.com
И еще вопрос: чтобы обновить старый релиз «Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ» (3.0.29.8) нужно по цепочке обновление делать или сразу на последний можно обновиться?

----------


## gixe

День добрый! Пожалуйста, поделитесь свежим релизом Трактиръ front office (отученная) на kypulka@gmail.com

----------


## io12

вроде так обновился

----------


## simplestroy

Всем доброго времени суток. Прошу помощи в следующей ситуации:
Долгое время использовали Трактир ФО 3.0.27
С вступлением в силу 54 ФЗ вышли из положения внешней обработкой от Палтусова.
Но пришел ФФД 1.05, будь он не ладен, и теперь безналичная оплата проходит как кредит в ОФД, может есть у кого-нибудь какое-то решение?
Буду искренне благодарен.
simplestroy@yandex.ru

----------


## nikser

> Всем доброго времени суток. Прошу помощи в следующей ситуации:
> Долгое время использовали Трактир ФО 3.0.27
> С вступлением в силу 54 ФЗ вышли из положения внешней обработкой от Палтусова.
> Но пришел ФФД 1.05, будь он не ладен, и теперь безналичная оплата проходит как кредит в ОФД, может есть у кого-нибудь какое-то решение?
> Буду искренне благодарен.
> simplestroy@yandex.ru


Фронтол 6 Кафе или Ресторан. Что у вас, то и используйте.

----------


## success

Нужен последний «Трактиръ: Head-Office». У кого есть dimm82@mail.ru

----------


## Виталий_25

Добрый день. Есть у кого FRONT-OFFICE V4 (4.0.15.1)?

----------


## privatnic

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь вылечиными версиями Трактиръ бэк-офис и фронт-офис, прошу вас! privatnic@gmail.com СпасибО!

----------


## Vizorhelper

Добрый день, есть у кого Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ, ред 3 3.0.57.10 12.01.2018. на форуме на 11 странице был форумчанин, но я так и не нашел как с ним связаться, релиз старый но мне очень нужен, желательно не вылеченный

----------


## galina

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней оригинальной версией Трактир: Нано. Мой адрес galablo@yandex.ru

----------


## Виталий_25

3.0.57.10 нет даже на сайте софт-баланса, есть 3.0.57.17. Подойдёт?

----------


## Vizorhelper

Спасибо нашел ключи от 3 версии скачал с сайта

----------


## Vizorhelper

Парни подскажите такую хрень, прошлый сис админ начудил при переходе с трактир 3 на трактир 4, теперь при запуске бэк офиса трактир 3 у меня он не видит ключ лицензии, и выдает стандартную надпись целостность системы нарушена. Ни каких эмуляторов ключей не было установлено все ориджин. думаю если я обновлю драйвера зашиты которые идут в дистрибутиве 3.0.73.60 back office не сломаю я либо чего на серваке, так как не уверен что раньше тут было настроенно все не через костыли. А с такой ситуацией сталкиваюсь первый раз. Подскажите че сделать чтобы и работало все и не чего не сломать.

----------


## yurik_ageev

Скиньте Трактиръ НАНО

----------


## yurik_ageev

Виталий_25, поделитесь Трактиръ: НАНО

----------


## yurik_ageev

> 3.0.57.10 нет даже на сайте софт-баланса, есть 3.0.57.17. Подойдёт?


а мне можно скинуть?

----------


## OLEG_B

Трактиръ: нано

1.0.12.07 (setup)
https://wdho.ru/58bg
http://fayloobmennik.cloud/7389767

1.0.12.11 (update)
https://wdho.ru/58bj
http://fayloobmennik.cloud/7389768

Менеджер лицензий СофтБаланс 3.1.5.2.7
https://wdho.ru/58bk
http://fayloobmennik.cloud/7389770

----------

1fort1 (29.06.2020), aldnaovdm (11.12.2020), megaperez23 (18.02.2021), yurik_ageev (22.03.2020)

----------


## sergbrovko

Ребята скиньте пожалуйста отученный трактир Nano или фронт офис, короче говоря нужна поддержка заказов с расчетом калькуляций,если вне ошибаюсь в нано все есть. Нужен фронт офис для общепита, тоже. Короче скиньте все что есть, ну или хоть что нибудь. Спасибо virtualnetwork032@gmail.com

----------


## Vizorhelper

Привет всем скиньте вот такую штуку очень надо
Конфигурация "Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 2.0", релиз 2.0.65.11 от 04.02.2016 по ссылке не загружает 
vizorhelper@gmail.com

----------


## Vizorhelper

Друзья подскажите такую ситуация, обновляю трактир с редакции 2,0,65,11 на 3,0,43,52 все объекты отмечены но выскакивает вот такая ошибка че делать ума не приложу не работал я с трактиром раньше сорян если тупой вопрос.  
https://prnt.sc/rl11ro
https://prnt.sc/rl11wv

----------


## simplestroy

> Всем доброго времени суток. Прошу помощи в следующей ситуации:
> Долгое время использовали Трактир ФО 3.0.27
> С вступлением в силу 54 ФЗ вышли из положения внешней обработкой от Палтусова.
> Но пришел ФФД 1.05, будь он не ладен, и теперь безналичная оплата проходит как кредит в ОФД, может есть у кого-нибудь какое-то решение?
> Буду искренне благодарен.
> simplestroy@yandex.ru


Решение найдено - заказали новую версию обработки. Так что если кому то нужно - обращайтесь в лс или на почту simplestroy@yandex.ru
Обработка позволяет подружить ККТ АТОЛ с Трактир ФО 3 и 4, поддерживает ФФД 1.05

----------


## paradoxx1976

Буду признателен сбросьте «Трактиръ: Back-Office ПРОФ» amur-vet@yandex.ru

----------


## mos

Всем привет, скиньте последний релиз трактир менеджмент. Есть последние нано и фронтофис 4.5. momail@inbox.ru

----------


## charlene341

скиньте кто нить отученный Трактиръ: Front-Office v4 (4.0.14.6) на charlrne341@yandex.ru

----------


## Cylanium

скиньте кто нить отученный Трактиръ: Front-Office v4 (4.0.14.6) cylanium24@gmail.com

----------


## zenz

Скиньте пожалуйста из последних релизов ТРАКТИРЪ: MANAGEMENT, и Трактиръ: Nano отученный onkara164840@gmail.com. Заранее спасибо

----------


## bazhalex

скиньте кто нить отученный Трактиръ: Front-Office v4 (4.0.14.6) bazhalex@gmail.com

----------


## bazhalex

Добрый день, не могу поставить Трактир, пишет "Не найдена компонента защиты TraktirFOv4_cr.dll. Если есть у кого, пришлите пожалуйста сюда Work1286@gmail.com

----------


## bazhalex

Добрый день, не могу поставить Трактир 4.0.5.3 отученную, пишет "Не найдена компонента защиты TraktirFOv4_cr.dll. Если есть у кого, пришлите пожалуйста сюда bazhalex@gmail.com

----------


## agressormaxim

Доброго времени суток, поделитесь, пожалуйста, вылеченным Трактир back-office 3. sapmaxxx@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день, не могу поставить Трактир, пишет "Не найдена компонента защиты TraktirFOv4_cr.dll. Если есть у кого, пришлите пожалуйста сюда Work1286@gmail.com


Запустите 1с от имени админа

----------


## kluge

Доброго времени суток. Та же беда с Трактиром. Не могу запустить. ""Не найдена компонента защиты TraktirFOv4_cr.dll". Есть ли у кого такая, подклитесь, плз. kluge.katze@yandex.ru 
Запуск 1c от админа не помогает. (

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Доброго времени суток. Та же беда с Трактиром. Не могу запустить. ""Не найдена компонента защиты TraktirFOv4_cr.dll". Есть ли у кого такая, подклитесь, плз. kluge.katze@yandex.ru 
> Запуск 1c от админа не помогает. (


*Запустите 1с от имени администратора*

----------


## alirina

Всем здоровья и добра. У кого есть Трактиръ: Нано вылеченная, любая версия. Поделитесь пожалуйста, gelixix@gmail.com

----------


## paradoxx1976

Всем здравствуйте. У кого есть, пожалуйста, обновление Трактир back-office 3. Даже не вылеченный. amur-vet@yandex.ru. Всем низкий поклон.

----------


## AndyKKKK

Всем здравствуйте. Есть Трактир Back-Office Проф отученный, релиз 2.0.65.11. Хочу обновиться до Трактир 3. Подскажите, пожалуйста, переход через обработку идет или обновлением поверх ставиться?  И если есть, поделитесь отученной 3 версией, на которую можно перейти. Всем заранее спасибо!

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Всем здравствуйте. Есть Трактир Back-Office Проф отученный, релиз 2.0.65.11. Хочу обновиться до Трактир 3. Подскажите, пожалуйста, переход через обработку идет или обновлением поверх ставиться?  И если есть, поделитесь отученной 3 версией, на которую можно перейти. Всем заранее спасибо!


Отученный обновите, и новая версия запросит ключ

----------


## Dalmar

Добрый день, может кто поделится установочником Трактиъ: Back Office 3 желательно не ниже релиза 3.0.75 Varhilov@gmail.com

----------


## AndyKKKK

Добрый день! Нужен комплект поставки для перехода с ред. 2.0 на 3.0 Трактир Back-Office Проф

----------


## olesja.111

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста front-office v4. Скачала для обучения,но не могу никак зайти, пишет "не найдена компонента защиты traktirfov4.dll. Установить автоматически?" Уже много раз пыталась, но не получается.

----------


## olesja.111

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста front-office v4 рабочую версию. Вроде установила, хочу изучить это программу, но мне пишет:  не найдена компонента защиты traktirfov4.dll. Установить автоматически?. Но ничего не получается установить автоматически
olesyasmernova@yandex.ru

----------


## listateli

Запустите 1с от имени администратора и компонента traktirfov4.dll установиться

----------


## olesja.111

я пробовала от имени администратора, всё равно не устанавливается

----------


## yurik_ageev

> я пробовала от имени администратора, всё равно не устанавливается


А ключ от прогммы у Вас есть?

----------


## fineru

У кого есть скиньте пожалуйста из последних релизов ТРАКТИРЪ: MANAGEMENT желательно отученую ivanivanichivanovbr@yandex.ru

----------


## uretya

скиньте кто нить отученный Трактиръ: Front-Office v4 uretya@mail.ru

----------


## Бамбучо

Есть у кого то свежие конфигурация "Трактиръ: Back-Office Про" не леченый. Поделитесь пожалуйста на cvc@list.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Есть у кого то свежие конфигурация "Трактиръ: Back-Office Про" не леченый. Поделитесь пожалуйста на cvc@list.ru


*поддерживаю*

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Есть у кого то свежие конфигурация "Трактиръ: Back-Office Про" не леченый. Поделитесь пожалуйста на cvc@list.ru


*поддерживаю*

----------


## Виталий_25

Трактиръ: Back-Office Про 3.0.79.14

https://yadi.sk/d/bzPdaSeWdeJR6w

----------

Sharipov_D1 (05.08.2020), uretya (22.07.2020)

----------


## xameleon33

Уважаемые пользователи, поделитесь фронт офисом 4-м, можно старым, главное вылеченным, все что нашел тут живое не работает, ключ находит, длл ставит, а при запуске рабочего места ругается "Источник: TRAKTIRFOV4_DONGLE Событие: EVENT_NO_NFR Данные:  Статус (8)"
xamelion_avp@mail.ru сюда если не трудно ссылку скиньте, заранее благодарен

----------


## xameleon33

Уважаемые пользователи, поделитесь фронт офисом 4-м, можно старым, главное вылеченным, все что нашел тут живое не работает, ключ находит, длл ставит, а при запуске рабочего места ругается "Источник: TRAKTIRFOV4_DONGLE Событие: EVENT_NO_NFR Данные:  Статус (8)"
xamelion_avp@mail.ru сюда если не трудно ссылку скиньте, заранее благодарен

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Уважаемые пользователи, поделитесь фронт офисом 4-м, можно старым, главное вылеченным, все что нашел тут живое не работает, ключ находит, длл ставит, а при запуске рабочего места ругается "Источник: TRAKTIRFOV4_DONGLE Событие: EVENT_NO_NFR Данные:  Статус (8)"
> xamelion_avp@mail.ru сюда если не трудно ссылку скиньте, заранее благодарен


Запустите 1с от имени Администратора

----------


## xameleon33

пробовал, иначе план зала не запустишь, также сносил платформу с чисткой темпов, ставил выше-ниже версии платформы - не помогает
сама ДЛЛ устанавливается без проблем

----------


## yurik_ageev

> пробовал, иначе план зала не запустишь, также сносил платформу с чисткой темпов, ставил выше-ниже версии платформы - не помогает
> сама ДЛЛ устанавливается без проблем


ответил на почту

----------

xameleon33 (30.07.2020)

----------


## Klavier

Скиньте пожалуйста cf актуальную версию FrontOffice 4.5 и BackOffice Pro 3 Чистый. 3kssky@gmail.com

----------


## almah

Скиньте пожалуйста Трактир Нано вылеченный.  almakhov@yandex.ru

----------


## Roxtone

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, front office 3 premium или front office 4 вылеченный. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Roxtone

> Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, front office 3 premium или front office 4 вылеченный. Заранее спасибо


roxtone@yandex.ru

----------


## Roxtone

> Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, front office 3 premium или front office 4 вылеченный. Заранее спасибо


roxtone@yandex.ru

----------


## sky_ol

скиньте, пожалуйста, на почту cash_mail@mail.ru вылеченный фронт офис v4. Если есть бэк офис 3.0,то и его тоже

----------


## jan-pechka

скиньте, пожалуйста, на почту jan-pechka@mail.ru вылеченный фронт офис v4. Пожалуйста бэк офис 3.0, и Management тоже. Спасибо.

----------


## AnDin73

дайте пожалуйста вылеченный фронт v4.5 mail: andin43@yandex.ru, заранее благодарю!

----------


## nikser

Кому интересен Фронтол 6 Ресторан и Далион Traktir Head Office пишите в личку.

----------


## old_stager

Здраствуйте, скиньте вылеченный backoffice prof 3.0 на почту pogonin.dmitriy@gmail.com

----------


## Cellen

Всем спасибо, все нашел.

----------


## biryk34

Если можно и со мной поделитесь пожалуйста!!! biryk34@yandex.ru

----------


## paradoxx1976

Здравствуйте. Если можно и мне, пожалуйста!!! amur-vet@yandex.ru

----------


## Chanzan

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого последнее обновление Трактиръ: Front-Office v4? Если есть поделитесь пожалуйста. abarysh@yandex.ru

----------


## mkrealman

Поделитесь свежими версиями Трактиръ бэк-офис и фронт-офис и менеджмент. Заранее Спасибо mkrealman@gmail.com

----------


## Lucifer_SPb

Единая версия ПП «Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0»

Начиная с релиза 3.0.79.21 вместо версий СТАНДАРТ и ПРОФ вводится единая версия «Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0», которая включает в себя весь функционал программного продукта.

релиз 3.0.79.21

----------


## Lucifer_SPb

Единая версия ПП «Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0»

Начиная с релиза 3.0.79.21 вместо версий СТАНДАРТ и ПРОФ вводится единая версия «Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0», которая включает в себя весь функционал программного продукта.

релиз 3.0.79.21

----------


## blogon

> Единая версия ПП «Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0»
> 
> Начиная с релиза 3.0.79.21 вместо версий СТАНДАРТ и ПРОФ вводится единая версия «Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0», которая включает в себя весь функционал программного продукта.
> 
> релиз 3.0.79.21


Добрый день! Есть ли вылеченная версия (если есть скиньте, пожалуйста, на blogon@mail.ru)

----------


## blogon

> Единая версия ПП «Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0»
> 
> Начиная с релиза 3.0.79.21 вместо версий СТАНДАРТ и ПРОФ вводится единая версия «Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0», которая включает в себя весь функционал программного продукта.
> 
> релиз 3.0.79.21


Добрый день! Есть ли вылеченная версия (если есть скиньте, пожалуйста, на blogon@mail.ru)

----------


## agressormaxim

Привет, а существует эмулятор на последний релиз back office ну или может кто-нибудь возьмется полечить конфигурацию от ключа, если что пишите в лс с предложениями.

----------


## agressormaxim

Привет, а существует эмулятор на последний релиз back office ну или может кто-нибудь возьмется полечить конфигурацию от ключа, если что пишите в лс с предложениями.

----------


## agressormaxim

или на sapmaxxx@mail.ru

----------


## rendam23rus

добрый день. У кого есть вылеченный более мение свежий релиз Конфигурация «Трактиръ:Nano» можно ссылку

----------


## blogon

на blogon@mail.ru тоже, пожалуйста!

----------


## agressormaxim

Привет всем. У кого есть вылеченный свежий релиз Конфигурация «Трактиръ:backoffice prof» Поделитесь, пожалуйста!
sapmaxxx@mail.ru

----------


## Valek-guards

> Единая версия ПП «Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0»
> 
> Начиная с релиза 3.0.79.21 вместо версий СТАНДАРТ и ПРОФ вводится единая версия «Трактиръ: Back-Office, редакция 3.0», которая включает в себя весь функционал программного продукта.
> 
> релиз 3.0.79.21


Доброе утро! Есть ли вылеченная версия? (если есть скиньте, пожалуйста, на valek-guards@mail.ru благодарность гарантирую пишите в лс.

----------


## Anpall

Трактир Фронт, последний 
Ошибка загрузки компоненты SbLayoutEditor.dll
... намекните , куда копать.

----------


## SoSlowpoke

Всем привет, поделитесь мануалами на management, head-office, front-office на fingolfin2001@gmail.com

----------


## Ybk

Добрейший денёк всем! Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Трактиръ HO,FO, BO и Nano, а также мануалами. Планируем использовать или чистый 1C:Общепит или данный продукт, не совсем понятен работа (демо заказывали, но бухгалтер и обслуживающий персонал не могут разобраться). Мануалы очень пригодятся. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Ybk

> Добрейший денёк всем! Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Трактиръ HO,FO, BO и Nano, а также мануалами. Планируем использовать или чистый 1C:Общепит или данный продукт, не совсем понятен работа (демо заказывали, но бухгалтер и обслуживающий персонал не могут разобраться). Мануалы очень пригодятся. Заранее благодарен.


 Кинуть прошу сюда sergi_os@rambler.ru.

----------


## Valek-guards

Здравствуйте! Есть ли вылеченная версия «Трактиръ: Head-Office», вер. 1.0 (1.0.44.16) или выше версия? (если есть скиньте, пожалуйста, на valek-guards@mail.ru благодарность гарантирую пишите в лс.

----------


## Fiillll

Доброе утро! Есть ли вылеченная версия? (если есть скиньте, пожалуйста, на Fiillll@mail.ru благодарность гарантирую пишите в лс.

----------


## Fiillll

Доброе утро! Есть ли вылеченная версия трактир бэк выше 59 релиза? (если есть скиньте, пожалуйста, на Fiillll@mail.ru благодарность гарантирую пишите в лс.

----------


## yurik_ptz

Поделитесь свежим Трактиръ Head-Office

----------


## jasgyfjsdf

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста последним обновлением cf Трактиръ: Management у кого имеется, могу отблагодарить на карту. maindjanara@gmail.com

----------


## a.perminov

День добрый.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста CF, последним Трактир Front office. a.perminov@inbox.ru

----------


## a.perminov

День добрый.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста CF, последним Трактир Front office. a.perminov   @  inbox.ru

----------


## evash

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последним cf Трактир:NANO, пожалуйста envash @ майл.ру

----------


## yurik_ptz

С прошедшими праздниками!
Народ, кто может помочь с настройкой Трактир F-O не получается подцепить кассу и принтер чеков

----------


## yurik_ptz

С прошедшими праздниками!
Народ, кто может помочь с настройкой Трактир F-O не получается подцепить кассу и принтер чеков

----------


## pinaevsv33

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, кто сможет поделиться последним релизом -трактир back office ???? 5403@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ptz

Народ, кто настраивал Википринт 57ф и фронт-офис

----------


## nikser

> Народ, кто настраивал Википринт 57ф и фронт-офис


Смотря с каким.

----------


## yurik_ptz

> Смотря с каким.


Трактиръ Фронт-Офис v4 (4.0.15.6)

----------


## Валентинос1.0

Ребят у кого есть какая-нибудь конфа Трактиръ Nano 1.0.*.* плиз киньте мне koneff.valya@yandex.ru, заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ребят у кого есть какая-нибудь конфа Трактиръ Nano 1.0.*.* плиз киньте мне koneff.valya@yandex.ru, заранее спасибо!


*TraktirNano 1_0_12_07.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## Aibar

Ребята, очень нужен крекнутый свежий Трактир. Помогите, пожалуйста. На aaibar@mail.ru. Если такое возможно, то ещё и с модулем "Маркетинг". Благодарность от души гарантирую.

----------


## Tank007

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста свежей вылеченной версией "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4" или может у кого-нибудь эмулятор ключа есть. tank00700@yandex.ru

----------


## yurik_ptz

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста свежей вылеченной версией "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4" или может у кого-нибудь эмулятор ключа есть. tank00700@yandex.ru


*не найдете свежие вылеченные версии*

----------


## yurik_ptz

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста свежей вылеченной версией "Трактиръ: Front-Office v4" или может у кого-нибудь эмулятор ключа есть. tank00700@yandex.ru


*не найдете свежие вылеченные версии*

----------


## Cyrix

А *не* свежие Трактиръ: Front-Office и Back-Office есть вылеченные? Если есть, киньте пожалуйста на cyrix@mail.ru

----------


## pinaevsv33

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста последней версией «Трактиръ: Head-Office», 
ГК "СофтБаланс". Очень прошу очень. А так же еще Трактиръ: Management. 5403@mail.ru

----------


## pinaevsv33

Оригинал, не взломанную

----------


## Serjion

Добрый день!
Подскажите, есть ли вылеченная «Трактиръ: Head-Office» версия 1.0.44.35?
Поделитесь пожалуйста на почту: sergey-zh-kos@yandex.ru

----------


## Tior777

Добрый день!
Подскажите пожалуйста, недавно установили чистую базу трактир нано с загруженными остатками по ЕГАИС. До этого пользовались 1С Розница.  Каким образом в трактире можно выровнять остатки? Нужна помощь tior777@mail.ru Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Tior777

Добрый день!
Подскажите пожалуйста, недавно установили чистую базу трактир нано с загруженными остатками по ЕГАИС. До этого пользовались 1С Розница.  Каким образом в трактире можно выровнять остатки? Нужна помощь tior777@mail.ru Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## tetyamotya

> Добрый день!
> Подскажите, есть ли вылеченная «Трактиръ: Head-Office» версия 1.0.44.35?
> Поделитесь пожалуйста на почту: sergey-zh-kos@yandex.ru


А можете поделиться «Трактиръ: Head-Office» версия 1.0.44.35? Мне вылеченная не нужна

----------


## tetyamotya

> Добрый день!
> Подскажите, есть ли вылеченная «Трактиръ: Head-Office» версия 1.0.44.35?
> Поделитесь пожалуйста на почту: sergey-zh-kos@yandex.ru


А можете поделиться «Трактиръ: Head-Office» версия 1.0.44.35? Мне вылеченная не нужна

----------


## tetyamotya

Добрый день!
Подскажите, есть ли просто cf «Трактиръ: Head-Office» версия 1.0.44.26 или около того?
Поделитесь пожалуйста на почту: tetya.motya.99.99@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ptz

Доброго дня!
Кто настраивал ТРАКТИРЪ HEAD-OFFICE для обмена с ФГИС МЕРКУРЙ?

----------


## yurik_ptz

Доброго дня!
Кто настраивал ТРАКТИРЪ HEAD-OFFICE для обмена с ФГИС МЕРКУРЙ?

----------


## jondoe2009

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Трактир Front-Office v4. Заранее спасибо ! 
ivahn111@yandex.ru

----------


## aldnaovdm

Добрый день. При запуске  Рабочего места вылеченой версии Трактир FO 4.0.6.4 приложение закрывается с ошибкой в TraktirFOv4_cr.dll . Пробовал на нескольких системах - то же самое . Никто не подскажет как исправить?

----------


## Tior777

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченной «Трактиръ: Head-Office» версия 1.0.44.35 и Трактир Front-Office v4. на почту: tior777@mail.ru

----------


## Tior777

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченной «Трактиръ: Head-Office» версия 1.0.44.35 и Трактир Front-Office v4. на почту: tior777@mail.ru

----------


## nikser

> Доброго дня!
> Кто настраивал ТРАКТИРЪ HEAD-OFFICE для обмена с ФГИС МЕРКУРЙ?


Юра, не парься. Лучше не настраивать обмен с Меркурием. Они там, эти зоофилы, чекнутые на своем Меркурии.

----------


## Jack22Rus

Господа, будьте так любезны, поделитесь леченым Трактиръ Nano последним. Сил нет как надо.

----------


## jondoe2009

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченной «Трактиръ: Head-Office» версия 1.0.44.35 и Трактир Front-Office v4. в личку

----------


## jondoe2009

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста вылеченной Трактир Front-Office v4. или Трактир Nano

----------


## mirat

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылки на  вылеченную Трактир Front-Office v4. или Трактир Nano mirat_kismetov@mail.ru

----------


## Cayenne007

Скиньте плиз обновление трактиръ back-office на dimon398@mail.ru

----------


## aldnaovdm

Я так понимаю единственный путь для работы программы - это заказывать эмулятор?

----------


## nikser

> Я так понимаю единственный путь для работы программы - это заказывать эмулятор?


А лучше всего купить лицензию. Эмулятор не решит задачи по ЕГАИС, маркированной продукции, ЭДО и прочее.

----------


## sys27

День добрый! Если есть у кого Трактир Back-office леченный, поделитесь, христа ради, а то что-то ценник на него совсем не гуманный :)

----------


## Andrey_S

Здравствуйте! Нужен Трактиръ Front-Office 4 (леченый), в общем-то для тренировочных целей... Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку или дистрибутив. andrey272@bk.ru

----------


## alsur

Добрый вечер. Нужен Трактиръ Front-Office 4.5(леченый),для обучения дома, типа тренировки. Если есть  ссылка или дистрибутив. Если не дорого, можно обсудить. С ув. и благодарен всем кто поможет...

----------


## alsur

Добрый вечер. Нужен Трактиръ Front-Office 4.5(леченый),для домашних тренировочных целей. Если есть, пожалуйста, ссылку или дистрибутив. Если не дорого, готов обсудить. С ув и благодарностью ко всем кто поможет. alsur2010@mail.ru

----------


## dayton

Нужен Трактиръ Front-Office 4.5(леченый)

----------


## Татьяна97

Добрый вечер. Нужен Трактиръ Front-Office 4.5(леченый),для тренировочных целей. tattlov@mail.ru

----------


## AndyKKKK

> Спасибо нашел ключи от 3 версии скачал с сайта


Для трактиръ back-office? Если да, скиньте, пожалуйста dect@bk.ru

----------


## ODILBOY

Здравствуйте ! как скачать Трактиръ ?

----------


## Nikolo169

Добрый день,может кто поделится чистой базой Front-Office 4.5 на эту почту host300@bk.ru

----------


## alexxx_net

Всем привет. Ну скиньте, плиз, отученную Front-Office 4.5 сюда alexxx_net@i.ua Ооочень надо!

----------


## MrPavlik

> Добрый вечер. Нужен Трактиръ Front-Office 4.5(леченый),для домашних тренировочных целей. Если есть, пожалуйста, ссылку или дистрибутив. Если не дорого, готов обсудить. С ув и благодарностью ко всем кто поможет. alsur2010@mail.ru


С привязкой на один ПК могу сделать недорого. Пишите в личку, договоримся.

----------


## user1212

Добрый день. Может кто подскажет. Перенес Трактир BO на новый сервер, воткнул ключ, поставил менеджер лицензий софтбаланс. Менеджер ключ видит и в своем окне и по IP:порт в браузере. Но при запуске базы пишет ошибку компоненты защиты. При поиске через мастер поиска ключей в базе ввожу IP и порт, пишет "несоответствие типов"

----------


## AlePa

Добрый вечер. Нужен Трактиръ Nano(леченый), для домашних тренировочных целей. Если есть, пожалуйста, ссылку или дистрибутив. С уважением и благодарностью ко всем кто поможет. yapuvlik@gmail.com

----------


## faimper

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста Трактиръ: Head-Office последних версий. Вылеченной.
vow1k@mail.ru

----------


## OlegOlegovich

Как скачать, что бы без HOLM.RU?

----------


## OlegOlegovich

Приветствую! Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на Трактир Nano вылеченный на 136196@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Hokimbek

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста если у кого есть отученная велеченная конфигурация трактир нано и фронт офис отправьте мне на почту hokimbek@gmail.com заранее благодарен

----------


## yurik_ptz

Нано вылеченного не встречал

----------


## keh327

буду признателен keh@udm.ru

----------


## flatcher

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, комплект обновления для перехода с редакции 2.0.65.47 Трактир Back Office на 3.0.
Заранее благодарю.

Почта flatcher@tut.by

----------


## nik_molchan

Добрый день, скиньте пожалуйста вылеченный Трактиръ: Management, заранее спасибо
Почта n.molchanov.work@gmail.com

----------


## boroda54

Всем с новым годом, если у кого есть вылеченный Трактир Фрон и Бэк поделитесь, спасибо. 
amalgama.developer@gmail.com

----------


## Tamerlan123

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста с трактиръ managment вылеченный для личных целей

----------


## Tamerlan123

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста с трактиръ managment вылеченный для личных целей  s.tamerlan95@mail.ru

----------

